# For the new members



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a weekend planned in Lincolnshire 29th/30th of May at 
Forest Pines G.C. and is open to all forum members/ friends and partners. 
http://www.qhotels.co.uk/hotels/forest-pines-near-brigg/golf.aspx

It is a 4 star AA hotel and has all the spa, pool stuff you could shake a stick at AND 27 beautiful holes of golf.







This has been organised for a few months now and all the costs are detailed in the GM v G Magic thread.
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/143418/page/0/fpart/5/vc/1
Although it is billed as a match, dont let that put you off as it is simply a bunch of golfers getting together for a great weekend of golf while some partners luxuriate in the clubs extensive spa facilities.

To whet your appetite, here are a few more pictures 






























This is a great chance to spend 2 relaxing days in gorgeous  surroundings and play a magnificent course, certainly my favourite course for miles around.

If you would like to join in the fun, contact Smiffy or add to the thread above.
This will be closing soon so don't leave it too late.

See you all at Forest Pines


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 20, 2010)

it is as good as it looks.
Well organised and buggies available.
Easily reached off the M180.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Would've definitely been up for this had I not been going away for a week early May.

Looks a cracking course to play though. Maybe next time.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2010)

Errrr I'm in trouble here lads.
This is a copy of an email I received from Forest Pines this morning after I notified them of the reduction in numbers from the original number booked....


"Hi Robert, 

Thank you for your e-mail regarding the reduction in numbers. Unfortunately this does mean you will incur cancellation charges, we can cancel 10% without charge which takes it down to 38 people. You than have 24 arriving which leaves 14 which will be a 75% cancellation charge. This equates to 14 people @ Â£96.75 per person.
Any queries please let me know.
Thanks

Karen"

That leaves me having to find Â£1,354.50 out of my own pocket unless I can come up with 38 golfers in total.
Fecking hell


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2010)

So the motto of the story is start low and add.

They can't be serious,are they?!!


----------



## brendy (Apr 20, 2010)

She hit at least one tree with that shot didnt she?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2010)

So the motto of the story is start low and add.

They can't be serious,are they?!!
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that about 60 people put their hands in the air Dodger, I thought I was starting low.
And yes, Forest Pines are serious.
I'm even getting people dropping out who have paid their Â£29.00 deposits so the 20 names I have aren't even definite.
It took a PM to somebody who has paid their deposit this morning to find out they now weren't attending.
The annoying thing is....if I hadn't PM'd them, when were they going to get around to letting me know they were now not coming???
Fair enough, a few people have said over the last few months that they won't be able to come and I haven't updated the list accordingly. But we are talking one or two....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought the whole point of a deposit, was that you forfeited it if you cancelled. To try and charge more than that is robbery. Therefore you should be paying 14 x Â£29, which is a lot, but a lot less than they want.


----------



## HTL (Apr 20, 2010)

I was one of the people going to pull out (have a wedding to pay for that wasnâ€™t on the cards when I first said yes) however, after hearing whatâ€™s happening im back in.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2010)

I was one of the people going to pull out (have a wedding to pay for that wasnâ€™t on the cards when I first said yes) however, after hearing whatâ€™s happening im back in.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news Hywel. Are you bringing that other guy from Ascot? can't remember his name now.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2010)

So what is the cost of the weekend, and what does it get you?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2010)

So what is the cost of the weekend, and what does it get you?
		
Click to expand...

Â£129.00 for two rounds of golf (one Saturday afternoon, one Sunday morning) with a 3 course evening meal on Saturday, accommodation in twin bedded rooms and a full English breakfast before teeing off on Sunday morning.
It's a good deal and the course looks fantastic.


----------



## john0 (Apr 20, 2010)

So what is the cost of the weekend, and what does it get you?
		
Click to expand...

You get the benefit of knowing youve saved smiffy a fortune and probably also his marriage


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2010)

When is the cut off date?

My problem is that I am (and have known for a while) going to China sometime in May, volcanic ash permitting (really don't want to get marooned in some chinese s-hole for months), but am not yet sure of the dates.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Smiffy - I will have a word with the good lady wife to see if there is anyway I can make this, but I very much doubt that I can given my previous post.

I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2010)

When is the cut off date?
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed the hotel again and got them to reduce our estimated numbers to 24 now and to reduce the amount of tee times that we need. I have promised to keep them updated but won't be able to speak to them again until next Wednesday when I return from Scotland.
I don't suppose there is a "cut off" date Murph, just as long as I keep them posted on confirmed numbers we could in fact increase on the 24, but I will only do this if I am absolutely certain on who's coming.
At the moment I am just desperate to ensure that we actually get 24....as I say, there are some people who have paid a deposit who I haven't heard from in ages despite asking them to confirm.


Thanks Hywel, you've saved at least part of my bacon


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you need someone at the last moment to make up numbers, and I am in country, give me a call.


----------



## HTL (Apr 20, 2010)

Brilliant news Hywel. Are you bringing that other guy from Ascot? can't remember his name now. 

Click to expand...

His name was down at the start but he pulled out early doors. Will try and twist his arm when I see his ugly mug next. 

On another note, anyone else going from my way? Donâ€™t fancy the drive on my own. I need someone else to duet with on the drive .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I won't be coming. Simply haven't got the money at the moment


----------



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2010)

She hit at least one tree with that shot didnt she?







Click to expand...


Nope. Nice fade round the corner


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Rob.im still coming,cant wait..and i still want a double room..  Bill


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I am going, then you could drop your car off at my place. Just depends if I get marooned in the PRC.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiffy - very sorry, but no can do.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiffy - very sorry, but no can do.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for at least trying PM


----------



## Region3 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have emailed the hotel again and got them to reduce our estimated numbers to 24 now and to reduce the amount of tee times that we need.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean there's no charges if you get to 24, or are they still insisting on charging everything below 38?

Is that golfers, or people?


----------



## Spinn77 (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiffy, having read your post regarding the charges i checked but i cant get the time off.  I hope you get this one sorted out


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2010)

Does that mean there's no charges if you get to 24, or are they still insisting on charging everything below 38?
Is that golfers, or people?
		
Click to expand...

Golfers.
They have cut the booking to 24 "golfers" and the required tee times. They will try to sell the other tee times and rooms that I had booked and will be "monitoring the situation"..
If they manage to sell everything then I face no excess charges. If they don't...then I could do.
But after cutting the numbers to 24 confirmed I am still in need of a couple of players 'cos I'm up to 23 so far with one possible pull out.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2010)

I have 2 possibles. Will be in touch


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2010)

Bloody hell
Somebody from the Golf Magic site has just notified me that he can no longer make it, although he has paid a deposit.
So if anybody else fancies it there is a place going for Â£100.00 which has got to be the bargain of the decade.
Two rounds of golf on a great course, two meals (Sat evening and Sun morning) and overnight accommodation.
If you are interested please let me know as I really need to keep the number to 24
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2010)

Bump!!
Still one place available for this at a knockdown price of Â£100.00.
I round on Saturday afternoon followed by a 3 course evening meal, overnight accommodation, full English breakfast and another round of golf on Sunday morning.
Playing the two best loops of the three both times (Forest & Pines) and should be a right laugh.
The latest you will be away from the club is 2.00pm on the Sunday still leaving you plenty of time to get home, back into the arms of your ever loving.
Come on lads/lasses. Just one more needed to get it to 12 a side.
BB matchplay on Sat afternoon, singles matchplay on Sunday morning, just like the Ryder Cup


----------

